# Vatertags-Tour  Westerwald/Lahntal



## Silberpfeil1965 (28. April 2011)

Hallo Biker,

wer hat Lust und Laune am 02.06.2011 (Christi Himmelfahrt), auch Vaddertach genannt eine schöne Trail-Tour mit mir zufahren?
Die geplante Streckenlänge beträgt 50 Kilometer mit ca.1150 Höhenmetern. Reine Fahrzeit benötigt man ca. 3,5-4Stunden.
Aber da ja Vaddertach ist, werden wir einige schöne Pausen einlegen  Bis zum Sonnenuntergang haben wir ne Menge Zeit 
Der Anspruch auf Kondition und Fahrtechnik würde ich auf "Mittel" einstufen!
Kurz zur Streckenführung:
Start in Welschneudorf/Sportplatz (würde hier 10:00 Uhr vorschlagen)
Wir fahren dann über Winden zur Hohen Lay. Von hieraus einen schönen Trail zur Lahn herunter und kommen dann an der Schleuse Hollerich raus. Nachdem wir die Lahn dort überquert haben geht es ein kurzes Stück auf dem Radweg bis nach Obernhof. Dort fahren wir ins schöne Dörsbachtal hinein, welches bis Singhofen ein riesen Spaß bereitet
Nach einer Pause in Singhofen geht es einen super Trail hinab ins Mühlbachtal. Hier schlägt jedes Herz eines Mountainbiker höher, versprochen
Das Mühlbachtal endet dann in Nassau, wo wir der Burg Nassau noch einen kleinen Besuch abstatten werden. Von hier führt wieder ein schöner Trail von dem Burgberg herunter (Spaß ohne Ende !)
Unten am Fuße der Burg angekommen fahren wir dann wieder auf die rechte Lahnseite in den Weinberg Richtung Dausenau. Auch hier erwartet uns wieder ein schöner Trail nach Dausenau.
Von hier geht es nochmals etwa 200HM hoch zum Concordiaturm nach Bad Ems. Wie sollte es anderst sein, auch hier erwartet euch wieder eine klasse Abfahrt nach Bad Ems.
Auch hier gibt es natürlich wieder viele schöne Möglichkeit wo wir rasten und uns ein wenig erholen können.
Zum Abschluß fahren wir dann über Arzbach nach Welschneudorf, wo wir wieder an unseren Ausgangspunkt gelangen werden. (Die Streckenführung kann auch noch nach belieben gekürzt oder verlängert werden!)

So ich hoffe nun, dass ich den Einen oder Anderen etwas neugierig machen konnte. Ich freue mich über jedern Mitfahrer und einen super Vaddertach mit euch allen. 
Zum Schluß möchte ich hier noch anmerken, das es bei den Trails einige Stellen gibt, die nicht unbedingt für blutige Anfänger geeignet sind 
MTB-CC , AM oder Enduro alles ist machbar !
Bin die Strecke selbst schon mit Fully-CC und auch Enduro gefahren.
Es soll auch kein Rennen geben. Gemütlichkeit und Spaß sollte an diesem Tag im Vordergrund stehen
So nun höre ich von Euch. 
Wer hat Bock mit einem 46-jährigen Vadder zu biken ?
Gruß Tom


----------



## Der_Graue (29. April 2011)

Hallo Tom,
hätte schon Bock mit einem 46er mitzufahren ))
Bin so ein Tourchen in der Eifel (Manderscheid) am Ostersonntag gefahren ;-)
Habe am Vattertach noch nix geplant und ich denke,
dass die Frau auch nix dagegen hat.
Gruß,
F-J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (29. April 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> hätte schon Bock mit einem 46er mitzufahren ))
> Bin so ein Tourchen in der Eifel (Manderscheid) am Ostersonntag gefahren ;-)
> Habe am Vattertach noch nix geplant und ich denke,
> ...



Hi F-J,

deine Frau sollte doch am "Daddyday" eine Freigabe erteilen können!
Ansonsten können wir unsere besseren Hälften auch zusammensetzen wenn sie Langeweile haben 
Außerdem müssen wir in unserem Alter doch ab und zu mal etwas für unsere Fitness tun....... kommt unseren Mädels doch schließlich auch zu Gute 
Oder willst Du bald dein Bike gegen einen AOK-Rollator eintauschen?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Der_Graue (30. April 2011)

Alles klar, bin doch emanzipiert und mach fast immer dass, was ich will ;-)))
OK, machmal gehe ich auch Kompromisse ein ;-)
Nee, kein Thema, denke das ich mitfahren.
Habe richtig Bock auf neue Strecken und deine hoert sich nach meinem
Geschmack an!
Gruß.
F-J


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (30. April 2011)

... na dann sind wir schon zu Zweit


----------



## s-geronimo (2. Mai 2011)

Servus zusammen,

vielleicht nehmt ihr ja noch einen 43er mit? 
Kenne die Strecke auch sehr gut und würde evtl. mitfahren; kann ich aber leider erst kurzfristig entscheiden weil das Knie Probleme bereitet.

Bin also erst mal Beobachter und sage dann kurz vorher Bescheid.


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (2. Mai 2011)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> vielleicht nehmt ihr ja noch einen 43er mit?
> Kenne die Strecke auch sehr gut und würde evtl. mitfahren; kann ich aber leider erst kurzfristig entscheiden weil das Knie Probleme bereitet.
> ...


 

........ja ja die Jahre zerren ganz schön an unseren Knochen 
Dann pflege mal schön dein Knie. Sind ja noch 4 Wochen Zeit, in der Zeitspanne  bekommen die Profis ein neues Kniegelenk und fahren dann wieder im Anschluß die Tour de France. Habe gehört, das es in Spanien gaaaaanz tolle Ärzte geben soll 
Wünsche dir gute Besserung. Wäre schön wenns bei dir funzen würde.


----------



## Der_Graue (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Tom,
was dagegen, wenn noch mein kleiner Bruder mitfährt?
Habe ihm gestern von der Tour erzählt und er fand sie
auch recht ansprechend ;-)
Gruß,
F-J


----------



## s-geronimo (7. Mai 2011)

Nur wegen der Emanzipation 

Muttertagstour 
ich werde gegen 10:30Uhr in Welschneudorf beim Dachdecker Fetz/Reitställe vorbei kommen.
Danach geht's nach Winden-Weinähr-Goethepunkt-Charlottenberg-Gackenbach (entweder über Dies oder Kirchähr (mit Abstecher zum Hoechst?); mal sehen)-Daubach- Untershausen-Niederelbert

Wenn mein Knie mitmacht sollte das die Strecke sein.

Wenn jemand um 10:30 da ist können wir zusammen fahren.

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der_Graue (7. Mai 2011)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> Nur wegen der Emanzipation
> 
> Muttertagstour
> ich werde gegen 10:30Uhr in Welschneudorf beim Dachdecker Fetz/Reitställe vorbei kommen.
> ...


Da bin ich schon ewig nicht mehr hergefahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Schade, passt leider nicht in meinen Zeitplan, möchte zum Mittagessen
zuhause sein, sonst gibst ärcher daheem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Super, so wie es jetzt aussieht, kannste am Vadderdaach mitfahren
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dann sind wir schon zu viert


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (11. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> was dagegen, wenn noch mein kleiner Bruder mitfährt?
> Habe ihm gestern von der Tour erzählt und er fand sie
> auch recht ansprechend ;-)
> ...


 
Hi F-J,

wenn dein kleiner Bruder kein Bobbycar mehr fährt, dann sehr gerne 
Mit einem Pucky-Radel könnte es auch etwas schwierig werden, aber wahrscheinlich fährt uns dein "Kleiner Bruder" auch damit in Grund und Boden 
Grundsätzlich gilt für Alle: Vorne Rad, hinten Rad, in der Mitte Kammerad und vor allem gute Laune mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (11. Mai 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Hi F-J,
> 
> wenn dein kleiner Bruder kein Bobbycar mehr fährt, dann sehr gerne
> Mit einem Pucky-Radel könnte es auch etwas schwierig werden, aber wahrscheinlich fährt uns dein "Kleiner Bruder" auch damit in Grund und Boden
> Grundsätzlich gilt für Alle: Vorne Rad, hinten Rad, in der Mitte Kammerad und vor allem gute Laune mitbringen


Hallo Tom,
hmm...
Kennst du meinen Bruder, oder kannst du Gedanken lesen ?
Hast ihn eigentlich sehr gut beschrieben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Habe mich aber bis jetzt immer noch wacker geschlagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da hilft halt nur eins ...


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Mai 2011)

Hallooo...
Will noch einer mitfahren ???
Wird bestimmt lustig !!!


----------



## s-geronimo (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kann zusagen.
Das Knie scheint mit zuspielen


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (19. Mai 2011)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> Ich kann zusagen.
> Das Knie scheint mit zuspielen


 
Na super, das freut mich.
Wenn dein Knie dann doch wieder muckt, dann schnitzen wir dir unterwegs mit Rambo´s- Überlebensmesser eine Schiene 
Was uns nicht umbringt, das macht uns doch nur noch härter


----------



## s-geronimo (19. Mai 2011)

ich habe zur Sicherheit immer ein Abschleppseil im Rucksack


----------



## Der_Graue (19. Mai 2011)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> ich habe zur Sicherheit immer ein Abschleppseil im Rucksack


Du auch ???
Man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Graue (19. Mai 2011)

s-geronimo schrieb:


> Ich kann zusagen.
> Das Knie scheint mit zuspielen


Hab mich gestern langgelegt und das gleich 2x 
Ist echt zum Kotzen mir den Hüpfsteinen, auf einmal
liegen die mitten im Weg rum 
Bin aber trotzdem dabei


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (23. Mai 2011)

Halli hallo zusammen!

Hätte ich vorher mal hier rein geschaut, hätte ich nicht alles per PN bei dir erfragen müssen, Tom. Mein Fehler, aber jetzt weiß ich ja ungefähr was dann auf meine Freundin und mich zukommt, wenn wir mitfahren wollen. 
Alles in allem hört sich das aber nach ner Menge -  anstrengendem - Spaß an.  Ich hoffe, es ist ok, wenn auch ein weibliches Wesen an der Tour teilnimmt - eigl. heißt's ja Vatertagstour... naja, aber genau genommen dürfte ich als nicht-Vater dann ja auch nich mit.
Also wie gesagt, hier würden sich dann noch zwei Freiwillige melden - auch wenn wir den Altersdurchschnitt dann wieder runter ziehen 
Bleibt nur die Frage des passenden fahrbaren Untersatzes - All-Mountain oder lohnt es sich doch eher zum "Panzerfahrrad" zu greifen? Schließlich müssen die 17kg ja auch die Berge hoch bewegt werden...

Gruß,
Fabian


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Halli hallo zusammen!
> 
> Hätte ich vorher mal hier rein geschaut, hätte ich nicht alles per PN bei dir erfragen müssen, Tom. Mein Fehler, aber jetzt weiß ich ja ungefähr was dann auf meine Freundin und mich zukommt, wenn wir mitfahren wollen.
> Alles in allem hört sich das aber nach ner Menge -  anstrengendem - Spaß an.  Ich hoffe, es ist ok, wenn auch ein weibliches Wesen an der Tour teilnimmt - eigl. heißt's ja Vatertagstour... naja, aber genau genommen dürfte ich als nicht-Vater dann ja auch nich mit.
> ...


Hallo,
Super das ihr mitfahren wollt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nehme ruhig dein schweres Bike, dann fällt es nicht so auf, wenn ich hinter euch her Dackel


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (24. Mai 2011)

Naja, es ist nicht so, dass ich Konditions-mäßig der Überflieger bin - hab weder Baumstämme als Oberschenkel noch Stahlwaden. Von daher stellt sich bei ner 50km Tour für mich wirklich die Frage, ob ich mir das mit dem schweren Rad wirklich antuen möchte. Wenn ja, bin ich wahrscheinlich derjenige, auf den das Feld warten muss...

Naja, wenn's zu lange sehr steil ist, muss ich halt schieben. 

Andererseits reizt es mich schon, die von Tom als so schön beschriebenen Trails mit ein bissl mehr Federweg runter zu brettern...


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (24. Mai 2011)

Also ich fahre mit meinem Hai Rock-Star Enduro. Hat auch gute 14 kg.
So richtig steil bergauf wird es aber nur an wenigen und dann nur kurzen Abschnitten.
Ein AM genügt aber auch vollkommen für die Strecke.
Gute Fahrer fahren die Tour auch mit einem Hollandrad 
Und das noch in der Klappvariante für´s Wohnmobil 

Was deine Freundin angeht, so hoffe ich auch nur, daß sie nicht das gleiche Kaliber hat, wie die schweizer Bergziege die ich vor 2 Wochen am Gardasee erlebt habe !
Die junge Göre, ca. Anfang-Mitte 20 J. hat uns alten Böcke aber ganz schön gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt , zumindest Berg hoch.
Beim runterfahren hatten wir dann wieder deutliche Vorteile, durch die deutlich höhere Schwungmasse


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (24. Mai 2011)

Gut, dann weiß ich schon mal was auf uns zukommt. Was meine Freundin angeht, so brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass sie euch "alten Böcke" stehen lässt. Ich rede ihr anfangs mal gut zu, dann wird sie schon gnädig sein und ihr Durchschnittstempo bei 45% Steigung für euch auf erträgliche 25km/h senken! 

Nein, keine Panik. Wir sind beide bestenfalls mittelmäßig gut konditioniert. Für nen Alpencross würd's auf jeden Fall noch nicht reichen. Ich denke mal, dass wir uns alle auf ein für alle annehmbares Tempo einpendeln werden. Wie du schon sagst, soll das ja kein Rennen werden!


----------



## Der_Graue (24. Mai 2011)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Gut, dann weiß ich schon mal was auf uns zukommt. Was meine Freundin angeht, so brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, dass sie euch "alten Böcke" stehen lässt. Ich rede ihr anfangs mal gut zu, dann wird sie schon gnädig sein und ihr Durchschnittstempo bei 45% Steigung für euch auf erträgliche 25km/h senken!
> 
> Nein, keine Panik. Wir sind beide bestenfalls mittelmäßig gut konditioniert. Für nen Alpencross würd's auf jeden Fall noch nicht reichen. Ich denke mal, dass wir uns alle auf ein für alle annehmbares Tempo einpendeln werden. Wie du schon sagst, soll das ja kein Rennen werden!



Oh weh, diese Worte kenne ich, gesagt wird so etwas am Angang immer, anschließend wird man vom weiblichen Geschlecht zerissen 
Aber wir werden kämpfen, wenigstens bis zur nächsten Bierbude


----------



## Der_Graue (28. Mai 2011)

Hallo Everybody,
wie schaut das Wetter am Donnerstag aus?
Soll ich einen Medizinmann bestellen damit es schön wird, oder gibt es sonst noch eine
Möglichkeit das Wetter zu beeinflussen?


----------



## s-geronimo (29. Mai 2011)

Ich denke es hat sich so langsam ausgeregnet. Irgendwann muß es ja mal schönes, trockenes Wetter geben....  

So, jetzt rein in die Bike-Klamotten und rauf auf die Piste


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe soeben alles mit dem Wettergott abgeklärt. Er hat mir für den Vatertag bestes Bike-Wetter zugesagt 
Am Dienstag wird nochmal die Strecke gewässert, so daß sie dann ab Mittwoch wieder langsam abtrocknen kann, damit wir am Donnerstag den perfekten Untergrund bei bikerfreundlichen 20 Grad die geplante Runde genießen können  
Es gibt also keine Ausreden mehr 
Ich freue mich schon auf einen perfekten Tag mit Euch Allen.
Die stillen Beobachter dieses Threads (über 800 Klicks) dürfen sich auch noch sehr gerne dazu gesellen. Im Wald ist noch ne Menge Platz !

Treffpunkt am Vatertag: 10:00 Uhr am Sportplatz in Welschneudorf.
Wer ein Wegbeschreibung benötigt, bitte kurze PN an mich.
Ist aber beschildert und leicht zu finden.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (30. Mai 2011)

Da ja die Wetterfrage damit geklärt wäre, haben wir sogar noch einen Freiwilligen rekrutieren können. Werden also zu dritt aus den dunklen Ecken des oberen Westerwaldes anreisen.


----------



## s-geronimo (30. Mai 2011)

Ist das Catering und die Pasta-Party eigentlich organisiert?


----------



## Der_Graue (30. Mai 2011)

Ein Kumpel, mit einem Laufrad, ist auch mit dabei ;-)


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (30. Mai 2011)

Laufrad???????????????


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (31. Mai 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel, mit einem Laufrad, ist auch mit dabei ;-)


 
Ein Laufrad 
Nix mit Shimano sondern mit Salamander-Kurbel von Deichmann 
Na dann kann ich ja auch mit Oma´s Rollator von der AOK kommen  
Aber den Helm und die Fliegerbrille nicht vergessen


----------



## Der_Graue (31. Mai 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Ein Laufrad
> Nix mit Shimano sondern mit Salamander-Kurbel von Deichmann
> Na dann kann ich ja auch mit Oma´s Rollator von der AOK kommen
> Aber den Helm und die Fliegerbrille nicht vergessen


Joo, ich vergaß zu erwähnen, dass dat ein Härtner is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der fährt mit dem Laufrad schneller den Berg runter, als ihr gucken könnt und dat mit ner Topausstattung inkl. Bärchenhupe obendrein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da spring wirklich jeder auf die Seite


----------



## --bikerider-- (31. Mai 2011)

Servus

mein Kumpel(22) und ich(21) würden sich evtl gerne bei euch ranhängen.

Hört sich nach ner entspannten Trailtour an 

lohnt sich der 160mm Bomber?

Grüße!


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (1. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> mein Kumpel(22) und ich(21) würden sich evtl gerne bei euch ranhängen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

also ich fahre Morgen mit meinem 160mm Enduro!
Geht zwar auch mit AM und CC, aber macht auf den Trailpassagen einfach mehr Fun. Wir fahren ja kein Rennen 
Ich meine, daß es dafür lohnt die 2 Kilo "Zusatz-Bike" mit auf die Hügel zu treten. Außerdem hast du dann immer ne gute Ausrede wenn du in einer Steigung schwächelst 
Habe mir aber gerade mal dein Video angesehen, Respekt 
Ihr schein ja Fit zu sein. 
Also ganz so wie um Garmisch herum wird es leider nicht, aber auch für euch ist sicherlich die eine oder andere reizvolle Ecke dabei  
Es würde mich freuen euch Morgen um 10:00 Uhr begrüßen zu können.

Das Wetter wird super, die Strecke habe ich gestern nochmal von Meister Kachelmann bewässern lassen, damit es für die Nachzügler nicht so staubt wenn die Jugend sich austobt  
Es ist also angerichtet, nur gute Laune nicht vergessen 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Juni 2011)

Upps ..., was ist dass denn nun für ne Sache?
 160er, Bomber 







Mein Bruder kommt mit der Bobbycar, mein Kumpel mit dem Laufrad und Quischeentchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alles klar, dann nehme ich den Wisent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (1. Juni 2011)

Bomber, Panzer, Bobbycar, Laufrad, Rollator von der AOK .......... 
Das gibt ja eine lustige Runde.
Am besten ich lasse schon einmal die Strecke bis Donnerstagabend absperren, damit nicht noch auf einmal ahnungslose Wanderer, auf die wir ja durchaus treffen könnten, völlig verwirrt und irritiert bei der Polizei anrufen 
Ich möchte ja nicht, daß die Tour für einige von uns in der Zwangsjacke endet


----------



## s-geronimo (1. Juni 2011)

ich komme mit einem normalen MTB; das kann ja nix werden.....


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2011)

entschuldigt wenn ich hier mit dem begriff ,,Bomber,, unruhe stifte...... aber ich bin auch nur ein ganz normaler Mountainbiker


----------



## Der_Graue (1. Juni 2011)

--bikerider-- schrieb:


> entschuldigt wenn ich hier mit dem begriff ,,Bomber,, unruhe stifte...... aber ich bin auch nur ein ganz normaler Mountainbiker


Komm komm, ich habe mir dein Video angeschaut und ich muss sagen, du bist schon ein Crack 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damit ich nicht ganz untergehe mit meinem Panzer, fährt nun noch ein Kumpel mit einem Dreirad und Fliegerbrille mit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Damit fährt er dem Teufel den Arsch ab, ihr werdet staunen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also wir sind morgen zu viert um 10 am Sportplatz und ich freue mich schon riesig auf die Tour


----------



## --bikerider-- (1. Juni 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> Komm komm, ich habe mir dein Video angeschaut und ich muss sagen, du bist schon ein Crack
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also meine Herren....
wir fahren hier morgen gegen halb 9/ 9 weg
und müssten im idealfall vor 10 ankommen!

Bis morgen!


P.S.  wäre nett wenn mir jemand noch ne Handynummer zukommen lassen würde (PN) ... im Fall das wir das evtl nicht finden 

ist ja jetzt nicht grad der nabel der Welt


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (1. Juni 2011)

So, dann alle husch husch ins Bettchen damit morgen alle ausgeschlafen sind.
Und Morgen in der Früh nix vergessen !  
Deatline 10:00 Uhr - Sportplatz Welschneudorf
Freu mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (1. Juni 2011)

Hey Jungs, habt etwas Nachsicht mit uns. Wir könnten etwas Verspätung haben, da unser Navi seit neustem gerne Aussetzer hat. Wir geben unser bestes 
Lg
Shady


----------



## s-geronimo (2. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

war eine schöne Tour; auch wenn es sich am Schluss etwas auseinander gezogen hat.

Wenn jemand Interesse am Höhenprofil hat schickt mir eine PM (allerdings ist meine An-/Abfahrt auch mir aufgezeichnet)

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## --bikerider-- (2. Juni 2011)

nette Tour mit netten Leuten 

gerne das nächste Mal im Taunus!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (2. Juni 2011)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben, war wirklich ne schöne Tour. Auch wenn unsere Fraktion ein wenig geschwächelt hat... aber da geloben wir Besserung! Wie bereits heute kurz erwähnt, sind wir noch nicht soooo lange aktiv auf dem Zweirad. Mein Kumpel hat z.B. erst dies Frühjahr angefangen zu biken. Aber genug der Ausflüchte! Hoffe nur, wir sind niemandem zu sehr auf den Sack gegangen wegen der langen Warterei... 
Ansonsten schreit das ganze - nach ner kurzen Erholungspause - nach ner Wiederholung. Auch gerne im Taunus. Alternativ halten wir hier oben auch mal die Augen auf. Ggf. kann man in ein paar Wochen auch mal den oberen Westerwald unsicher machen. Aber erstmal geht's Ende Juni in die Alpen; Kondition kaufen!


----------



## Der_Graue (4. Juni 2011)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Kann meinen Vorrednern nur Recht geben, war wirklich ne schöne Tour. Auch wenn unsere Fraktion ein wenig geschwächelt hat... aber da geloben wir Besserung! Wie bereits heute kurz erwähnt, sind wir noch nicht soooo lange aktiv auf dem Zweirad. Mein Kumpel hat z.B. erst dies Frühjahr angefangen zu biken. Aber genug der Ausflüchte! Hoffe nur, wir sind niemandem zu sehr auf den Sack gegangen wegen der langen Warterei...
> Ansonsten schreit das ganze - nach ner kurzen Erholungspause - nach ner Wiederholung. Auch gerne im Taunus. Alternativ halten wir hier oben auch mal die Augen auf. Ggf. kann man in ein paar Wochen auch mal den oberen Westerwald unsicher machen. Aber erstmal geht's Ende Juni in die Alpen; Kondition kaufen!



DITO, kann mich den Vorredner nur anschließen, TOP-Tour 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gerne bin ich bereit, auch ne Tour im Taunus zu fahren 
Wenn ihr fahren wollt einfach ne Mail an mich!

Frage, hat einer von euch ne CAT EYE Klingel gefunden???
Seit unserer Tour muß ich sie leider als vermisst melden


----------



## Silberpfeil1965 (5. Juni 2011)

BlackLupo schrieb:


> DITO, kann mich den Vorredner nur anschließen, TOP-Tour
> Gerne bin ich bereit, auch ne Tour im Taunus zu fahren
> Wenn ihr fahren wollt einfach ne Mail an mich!
> 
> ...




Hallo Lupo,

Mann so ne heiße Klingel hätte ich dir ja gar nicht zugetraut.
Muß man/Mann so etwas am Bike haben
Jetzt erklärt sich so einiges von selbst, warum du auf einmal so schnell warst Ballast abgeworfen und dann so tun als wüßte er von nichts
Also deine Klingel habe ich nicht gefunden, aber hier gibt es noch eine für dich.  http://www.bike24.net/p113303.html
Hättest du am Donnerstag-Abend direkt was gesagt, dann hätten wir die Strecke ja nochmal abfahren können. Für so ein Cat-Eye tut man ja so einiges
Shady und Dirk wären bestimmt noch ne Runde mitgefahren 

An dieser Stelle schöne Grüße an Alle und Danke für die Blumen. Ich hoffe das die Beiden sich inzwischen wieder normal bewegen können 
War aber echt tapfer wie die Zwei zum Schluß gekämpft hatten.
Resekt
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Senshisan (5. Juni 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Shady und Dirk wären bestimmt noch ne Runde mitgefahren


 



Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle schöne Grüße an Alle und Danke für die Blumen. Ich hoffe das die Beiden sich inzwischen wieder normal bewegen können
> War aber echt tapfer wie die Zwei zum Schluß gekämpft hatten.
> Resekt
> Gruß
> Tom



Ja laufen konnte ich wieder  aber meinen Sattel wollte ich nicht mehr ansehen 
Mich hat der Ergeiz gepackt, Tom! Ich werde mir drei Tage in der Woche festlegen, an denen ich meine Tour bei uns fahren werden, um beim nächsten Mal nicht so "abzukacken" 

Leibe Grüße an alle!
Shady


----------



## Der_Graue (5. Juni 2011)

Silberpfeil1965 schrieb:


> Hallo Lupo,
> 
> Mann so ne heiße Klingel hätte ich dir ja gar nicht zugetraut.
> Muß man/Mann so etwas am Bike haben
> ...


Tja, irgendwie muß man halt sehen wie man klar kommt, oder ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Macht euch keinen Kopf wegen der Klingel, war gestern beim Fahrrad Franz und habe mir ne neue gekauft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It´s very shocking, that what I like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Zu viele schwerhörige Wanderer unterwegs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Meldet euch mal, wenn ihr zum Feldberg wollt!
Gruß,
Lupo


----------

